# Confused about Camcorders



## Marrow Man (Jul 27, 2009)

This isn't a question about computers, but another technology: camcorders.

I am considering buying one. They seem expensive, but I saw one in Staples today for $219 (a Sony). It only had 5x zoom ability and no internal memory, but took a certain kind of memory stick.

What brands are recommended by those of you who own them?

What features should I look for?

How much battery life do you get?

How much storage space should I look for? If I have, say, a 4 GB storage card, how much recording space does that get me?

Do any camcorders use SD card technology? Most of the ones I've seen (only a few) use the more sophisticated (and smaller) cards. I have a plethora of SD cards I've purchased when on sale, and I am hoping to be able to use them.

Update: I think this is essentially the same model and features as the Sony Handicam I saw at Staples (it's a little cheaper at K-Mart).


----------



## Edward (Jul 28, 2009)

If price is your main driver, many of the 'still' digital cameras have video settings. The smaller, cheaper Nikon Coolpix will use SD cards, and some have optical zoom to 5x, at cheaper prices than what you are looking at now. 

And SD does tend to be cheaper than some of the other memory formats.


----------



## Grillsy (Jul 28, 2009)

I was the head videographer for television station for a while. If my experience has taught me anything it is that you do not trust the still cameras to take good video, also never trust anything made by RCA.
The Sony is a good camera but their memory sticks can be a pain. Panasonic is an economical option that takes good video. However if great quality video isn't what you are looking for the go for something made by JVC, you can probably find one of their camcorders for under $200.
As per the SD I use a really small SD card. I am assuming you my have the older larger sized version?
If you could give me more specifics of what you will be using it for, I can probably help you out. I would be happy to do so.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 28, 2009)

Edward said:


> If price is your main driver, many of the 'still' digital cameras have video settings. The smaller, cheaper Nikon Coolpix will use SD cards, and some have optical zoom to 5x, at cheaper prices than what you are looking at now.
> 
> And SD does tend to be cheaper than some of the other memory formats.



We actually have an older Nikon Coolpix. It takes great pictures. I haven't tried the video setting, but my understanding is that it is only capable of a few seconds/minutes of video. Also, there is no sound capability. I would require something that is actually a video camera.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jul 28, 2009)

I use a JVC and have never done muich of anything too high tech (but since I started learning my way around my Mac I will be making more). I would not reccomend spending tons of money (I spent 450) if you are only gonna be doing Christmas morning and school plays as you wont need much. I believe Sony cam out with one that records directly to DVD. Talk to someone at BEst Buy and they ahould be able to help more.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 28, 2009)

Grillsy said:


> If you could give me more specifics of what you will be using it for, I can probably help you out. I would be happy to do so.



I am indeed speaking of the older (full-sized) SD cards. I saw a brand I'd never heard of (Aptiva?) on Amazon this morning. It takes SD cards and got decent reviews. But it does not have superior zooming features (but I don't even know if I need this) and does not have a stabilization feature to prevent "shaking" of the camera during filming (I suspect I might need this!). But it was only around $100. Also, lighting (or lack thereof) was a concern with this camcorder.

I'm not looking for anything truly professional. I only want to be able to take family videos. I would also like to be able to transfer them onto computer and/or DVD (we have a DVD recorder). Some are digital and some are HD. We do not have an HD TV, however, so I'm not sure if we need HD. I would like the stabilization feature if possible. Also, sound and lighting quality would be a concern. Does that help any? Feel free to PM me also.


----------



## Grillsy (Jul 28, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Grillsy said:
> 
> 
> > If you could give me more specifics of what you will be using it for, I can probably help you out. I would be happy to do so.
> ...



Sounds like JVC or Panasonic will be fine brands for your intentions.


----------



## Edward (Jul 28, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > If price is your main driver, many of the 'still' digital cameras have video settings. The smaller, cheaper Nikon Coolpix will use SD cards, and some have optical zoom to 5x, at cheaper prices than what you are looking at now.
> ...



My daughter is usually the one who plays with the video on it. The length of the video would depend on the card, but it is definitely measured in minutes, not seconds. I think she's shot some 12 - 15 minute videos on cards that already had stills on them. And at least some of the CoolPix cameras have sound (which is not particularly good). 

But like I said, that option should only be taken if price is the primary consideration. Or if you need something that will slip into a shirt pocket. If you can afford a decent video camera, go that route.


----------



## Irish Presbyterian (Jul 28, 2009)

I have been working with camcorders for years and though it might seem 'old-fashioned' I would still rate MiniDV as the best recording format. You'll have good length, high quality and be less likely to copy over your original. Here are some important specs for the budget buyer:
*
Design*

Horizontal; vertical; compact
*
Lens type*

10x or greater zoom controlled via switch; electronic image stabilisation
*
Sensor*

1/6-inch CCD; 290,000-pixel or greater effective (a.k.a. actual) video resolution
*
Minimum illumination rating*

7 lux or lower
*
Recording format*

MiniDV
*
Ports and connectors*

FireWire (a.k.a. iLink or IEEE 1394); A/V; S-Video; microphone terminal
*
Exposure controls*

Automatic; exposure shift

*Focus controls*

Automatic
*
Viewfinder and LCD*

Black-and-white or colour viewfinder and/or 64mm (2.5-inch) colour LCD

Price

$250 to $400


----------

